
John Carmack on Python Processing - bassman9000
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1250579754132135937
======
danielscrubs
I love that people try to tell Carmack the most obvious things, like he
doesn't know them. It's like watching The Office, such a cringe-fest.

